# 8v turbo manifolds!



## psi (Oct 18, 2001)

I'm making them now!Everyone who wanted one need to E-mail me.I will try to send out 5 a week until I get cought up.I will have 5 dome by the weekend.


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (psi)*

Can we see some pics please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gerapudo (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (zornig)*

http://community.webshots.com/scrip...26926593&photoID=29664025&security=zCYGwmHTuA 
http://community.webshots.com/scripts/editPhotos.fcgi?action=showMyPhoto&albumID=26926593&photoID=29664038&securityTKSJdLgZP 
webshots wont host pics for other sites anymore


[Modified by Gerapudo, 10:19 PM 1-21-2002]


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (Gerapudo)*

link no worky


----------



## Gerapudo (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (zornig)*

[Modified by cvovp, 11:05 AM 1-22-2002]


----------



## rocco2nr (Aug 24, 2000)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (psi)*

dude, chuck, email me back


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (rocco2nr)*

Send info Please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (RiverBunny)*

Heres the pics guys... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmotorsports (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (psi)*

How much?


----------



## NorthDakota2.0 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (vwmotorsports)*

Ahhh! Get that off your car dude! How much are you asking? What type of welds are we looking at?


----------



## vw mofo (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (NorthDakota2.0)*

Yeah, ditto... How much???


----------



## bigboy (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (kkozma)*

HOW MUCH??????????


----------



## Gerapudo (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (bigboy)*

hold on i will check for you all!


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (Gerapudo)*

loks like a mig weld.
looks like a nice piece too though!


----------



## Youngdubber4 (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (speed51133)*

ya how much. It's cast iron right


----------



## turbo8v (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (Youngdubber4)*

If the price is right I will probly need two


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (turbo8v)*

He told me $150 + shipping, but I'll let him confirm that.


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (sirhcorrado)*

Looks like black steel or something like that. Looks well made, but how are the flow caracteristics? Does it spool a turbo well?


----------



## psi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (GTI2lo)*

They are indeed $150usd+ship.They are made the way all turbo manifolds should be made(heavy!)They are MIG welded sch 40 weld els that have a wall thickness of 3/16" and 3/8"flanges.The new ones will have a 4pc head flange.They do reqire some grinding to look pretty(flanges,not welds)but they will work as is.There are a few people that are using them,and they work.They are also compatible with the ATP downpipes to make installation easier.If anybody is interested in getting on the list then E-mail me.


----------



## kleinergti1 (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (psi)*

I am very interested let me know when you have one for me. [email protected]
thanks


----------



## Youngdubber4 (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (kleinergti1)*

I'll wait until somebody else uses one and thet get good power from it. If it flows as well as the ATP count me in


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (psi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]There are a few people that are using them, and they work.[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6Jim (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (sirhcorrado)*

Want a real manifold for your turbo car try this out. Their $275 and acctually have a history of good results.
http://8vturbo.com/products/details.asp?id=17&cat=1 


[Modified by VR6Jim, 8:31 PM 1-22-2002]


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (VR6Jim)*

personally, i would go with the fake turbo manifolds.
I have no beef with atp, but get your facts straight man.........


----------



## Stephen Webb (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I have no beef with atp, but get your facts straight man.........[HR][/HR]​I happen to have an ATP manifold, and I have no problems with it. I was planning on buying a home cooked one (like this) from someone on Vortex (same person? Chuck B or something, I think) Things didin't work out timing wise, but I would have bought one in an instant if I could have. I can't see anything wrong with this setup (or "better" about the ATP manifold)
For $150, you can't beat it. In fact, I may just buy one for a rainy day.
-Steve



----------



## Youngdubber4 (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (VR6Jim)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Want a real manifold for your turbo car try this out. Their $275 and acctually have a history of good results.
http://8vturbo.com/products/details.asp?id=17&cat=1 

[Modified by VR6Jim, 8:31 PM 1-22-2002][HR][/HR]​Jim that is true but they are $450Canadian. And it this home made deal works just as good. Only thing I don't like is buying stuff I can't pick up myself and hand cash into the persons hand.


----------



## Bonanza Gti (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (VR6Jim)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Want a real manifold for your turbo car try this out. Their $275 and acctually have a history of good results.
http://8vturbo.com/products/details.asp?id=17&cat=1 

[Modified by VR6Jim, 8:31 PM 1-22-2002][HR][/HR]​are you from atp or something??? why would you even post that here???? 
VR6Jim=*A$$*


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (Youngdubber4)*

atp's manifolds now are ok, but i and others like turbodub went through the older atp manifold, and cracked them right in half.
this was fixed with a better design, but i promise you guys, if any of you break chuck's manifold, I'll buy it off you!


----------



## Bonanza Gti (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (Youngdubber4)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Jim that is true but they are $450Canadian. And it this home made deal works just as good. Only thing I don't like is buying stuff I can't pick up myself and hand cash into the persons hand. [HR][/HR]​Chuck(psi) is an awesome guy and you can trust him, and he has helped me with everything I asked!!!! 
-Jake-


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (Bonanza Gti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Want a real manifold for your turbo car try this out. Their $275 and acctually have a history of good results.
http://8vturbo.com/products/details.asp?id=17&cat=1 

[Modified by VR6Jim, 8:31 PM 1-22-2002]
are you from atp or something??? why would you even post that here???? 
VR6Jim=*A$$* [HR][/HR]​Hahaha, thats great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What an ass.


----------



## Youngdubber4 (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (sirhcorrado)*

ya you guys sit there and say Jim is an ass..but he's had a crazy mk2 turbo and his gti now runs 13.1 and can easily hit 12's. Give him a little credit.

But then again I like Speeds offer..if I crack it he will buy it. You got a deal.
Chuck just wondering how it bolts to the motor? I don't want to have any trouble with the install(no more then I would if I had an ATP manny)
But I'm really liking your stuff now that Speed is backing it.
oh ya chuck..can I get a canadian discount because the exchange rate is so crap? How about you pay shipping to Brampton Ontario?










[Modified by Youngdubber4, 5:23 AM 1-23-2002]


----------



## Gerapudo (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (Youngdubber4)*

I know chuck personally and I have seen his manifolds, there good for homemade!
you guys need to quit making fun of each other.
Jim is right in a sence, ATP had thier problems and they are now fixed. He has all the right in the wolrd to voice his opinion, hell what are we all doing here in the first place???
Chuck knows a lot and has teached me quite a bit about turbo's and turbo setups.
Thanks again Chuck!
If you order a manifold you will get!


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (Youngdubber4)*

True (chuck) PSI has been around and has alot of knowledge. For that prie you can't go wong. Only suggestion I would have to psi is make a wastegate flange that works well, nice and centrally mounted so you don't get boost spike.


----------



## vwdriver92 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (Youngdubber4)*

To all that say to get atp manifolds they are the ones that think cause it look pretty, done by a shop that has a name and has a higher price it is atomatically better. The thing here is speed and performance and price. 
Even if the atp does flow better, I would still go with the home made, I like to construct things my self than just be lazy and spend cash I could be using else where. Don;t get me wrong I might burn mp3s and make my own parts but I spend the money when needed


----------



## Youngdubber4 (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (vwdriver92)*

chuck I'm 98% sure you will be an order from me, just one question. Are the insides of the manifold smooth or does they have those little bits of welding inside?

If they are smooth you got an order for my x-flow with the super60flange..which is a t3 so i don't know why I didn't just say t3 flange? Nevermind.

Oh ya last thing...any clearence problems with these manny's on other cars?
and who are the people who have your manifold? I'd like to know what there cars can do. Sorry about all the questions but it takes me awhile to make $244Canadian


----------



## psi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (Youngdubber4)*

The reason this whole manifold building thing started in the first place is because my ATP manifold split in half.I've heard they fixed the problem,and maybe they did.I do think their downpipes rule,and others will disagree with that.I guess if you don't like my manifolds,dont buy one.If you don't like me then eat a d??k.


----------



## vw mofo (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (psi)*

Guys...
Lets keep this civil or else its gonna have to get locked and I'd hate for that to happen.
As a few others have stated, I'd also like to know how well these things flow and if the inner walls are smooth.








Thanks for the effort man!


----------



## MK2NRG (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (psi)*

STUPID QUESTION ALERT!
Will this fit any of the t3 model turbos?


----------



## vw mofo (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (MK2NRG)*

Yes


----------



## psi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (MK2NRG)*

They flow enough to make some pretty decent hp at 17psi.How muchnever found out,because we could'nt keep a tranny in the damm car.


----------



## turbo8v (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (psi)*

I would like one. Email me [email protected]


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (psi)*

better learn to ****ft!


----------



## rocco2nr (Aug 24, 2000)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (speed51133)*

LOL


----------



## Gerapudo (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]better learn to ****ft![HR][/HR]​Haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## psi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (Gerapudo)*

Learn to shift huh?Look whos talking








The shifting does'nt hurt em,its when you let out the clutch







Actually my 2nd gear let go at 4500rpm with the clutch already released.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (psi)*

you mean you have to press the clutch to shift?


----------



## PerfectSoundGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (speed51133)*

you don't have to shift if you've got a chipped 1.8t. they shift for you, even the manual transmissions!


----------



## kbs (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (PerfectSoundGolf)*

any photos with the downpipe or turbo installed...?


----------



## psi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (kbs)*

On the only motors I've put it on you can't see the exhaust manifold because the intake covers it up.
If you guys need a manifold,you'll have to E-mail me.Its the only way I can keep track of everybody.


----------



## BUNNYLOVE (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (psi)*

Chuck, any chance you could sell me one of your head flanges?


----------



## Evilgtiguy (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (psi)*

I see a lock coming ... 
IBTL


----------



## kaninchen (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (Evilgtiguy)*

PSI, I emailed you the other day, waiting on a response...


----------



## Youngdubber4 (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (kaninchen)*

who here has one of these on a car?


----------



## MK2NRG (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (Evilgtiguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I see a lock coming ... 
IBTL[HR][/HR]​


----------



## sylens (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (Youngdubber4)*

quote:[HR][/HR]who here has one of these on a car? [HR][/HR]​good question ... PSI ?? who has them and could you get someone to chime in ?? ...thanks !


----------



## Bonanza Gti (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (sylens)*

quote:[HR][/HR]who here has one of these on a car? 
good question ... PSI ?? who has them and could you get someone to chime in ?? ...thanks ![HR][/HR]​I have one but my car is completely apart, it should be done in about a month............ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6Jim (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (Bonanza Gti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
are you from atp or something??? why would you even post that here???? 
VR6Jim=*A$$* [HR][/HR]​Ok Newbe, don't pass judgement quite so quickly. No I am not from ATP. This is a discussion about 8v turbo manifolds. I never said anything offensive anywhere so im not exactly sure where your comming from. Lets put it this way, I might know a thing or two about turbo 8v cars.... Just maybe, My name is VR6Jim but I might have had one.. But thanks for comming out. No I didn't use a single ATP part either... I might have had other turbo cars too... hmmm...
































My Talon made 300+ HP and ran 13.8's my 8v Turbo golf made 176hp and 213ft/lbs to the wheels Dynoed ran 14.1's on street tires.
*Bonanza Gti = A$$*


[Modified by VR6Jim, 3:47 PM 1-25-2002]


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (VR6Jim)*

Having a fast car doesn't automatically make you not an ass... 
quote:[HR][/HR]Want a real manifold for your turbo car try this out. Their $275 and acctually have a history of good results. http://8vturbo.com/products/details.asp?id=17&cat=1 
[HR][/HR]​This would have been an cool thing to post if the thread was entitled, "I'm in the market for a turbo manifold and don't want a homemade one, where can I get one?" But it isn't, its about some guy offering to make manifolds for $125 less then the other alternatives. Nothing new can "_acctually_ have a history of good results," so give them a chance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I enjoy the knowledge and insight passed along in these forums, but geeez.
BTW... nice golf. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Evilgtiguy (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (sirhcorrado)*

Whats the big deal anyways? Seriously? If you want a homemade manifold that will work well or you can get a commercially made manifold. To some having a manifold that is nicely finsihed is more important. 
Say what you want having a fast car is important unless you think that everyone just buys pre-made cars that are done up. In general a lot of VW guys are afraid to do anything outside of the norm when it comes to modifications ie. Neuspeed Superchargers, P-Flows, G-Grind cams. Basically you have to do what works for you and use what other people say as only a guide. 
I give props to Hardcore and others that make their own parts to make their cars haul a$$. You can have brand name or no name use what works.
And for the dude that gave me the







I'm sure that is what your "friends" do when you open your mouth.


----------



## SciroccoGTO (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (Evilgtiguy)*

I'm new to the turbo area Will these fit on a 16V I persum so since the 8V header does. Now How much does a turbo kit cost if I buy one of these manifolds? I dont want a fancy high production end one just a stage 1 2 turbo for my 16V DOHC. Thanks a lot guys. Or should I not get a turbo and get a NOS kit.


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (SciroccoGTO)*

psi- i have one point of critisim ( constructive though) not to diss your design ( cause its pretty damn close to my own- except i use 4 well els instead of the 2) the only forseable problem w/ your manifold is the fact that the head flange appears to be 1 piece-because of thermal expansion it should really be 4 piece- al you need to do is make a straight cut between each port to accomodate the expansion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Youngdubber4 (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (hkk735)*

see..I told you Jim knows his turbo stuff.


----------



## Bonanza Gti (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (VR6Jim)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Ok Newbe, don't pass judgement quite so quickly. No I am not from ATP. This is a discussion about 8v turbo manifolds. I never said anything offensive anywhere so im not exactly sure where your comming from. Lets put it this way, I might know a thing or two about turbo 8v cars.... Just maybe, My name is VR6Jim but I might have had one.. But thanks for comming out. No I didn't use a single ATP part either... I might have had other turbo cars too... hmmm...
My Talon made 300+ HP and ran 13.8's my 8v Turbo golf made 176hp and 213ft/lbs to the wheels Dynoed ran 14.1's on street tires.
*Bonanza Gti = A$$*
[Modified by VR6Jim, 3:47 PM 1-25-2002][HR][/HR]​Funny I dont remember saying to you "you dont know anything about turbocharging" or anything of that sort, so *PRO* next time you read a post, you should read it but that should go without saying, since you are a pro vortex guy, man I would feel like an A$$ if was VR6Jim, the reason I posted that comment is because it was a dumb thing to post!! Would you go into the classifieds and post stuff like hey dont buy these go here cause they are made by a big business and are twice as much, no because that would be dumb. Wiht that out of the way can we hug and be freinds







ha ha, but really that is a cool gti, if you arent too mad I have a question....... Was it hard to fit the turbopipes to the throttle body since the intake pipe is so close???? Or did someone else do it for you , I remember seeing your car on a website under customers cars, cant remember which one though.......


[Modified by Bonanza Gti, 5:40 AM 1-26-2002]


----------



## psi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (Bonanza Gti)*

Threr are some valid points on what he said.Thats why I'm going with a 4pc head flange now.Hey dudes right WTF?


----------



## VR6Jim (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (Bonanza Gti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Wiht that out of the way can we hug and be freinds







ha ha, but really that is a cool gti, if you arent too mad I have a question....... Was it hard to fit the turbopipes to the throttle body since the intake pipe is so close???? Or did someone else do it for you , I remember seeing your car on a website under customers cars, cant remember which one though.......[HR][/HR]​My old GTi has been on 1000's of websites and at lots of shows with other peoples cars. I think it's still on JWelty's site if im not mistaken. The car was mostly built at Altech here in the toronto area. They did the pipes. The outlet off the turbo had lots of room to clear the intake manifold, it wasn't really tight at all to get it out from behind the motor. Inlet was at the bottom of the cooler and outlet across the top with a bov right before the throttle body. It was a great system and kicked a lot of a$$. 
Turbo 8V's are high maintance though. My kit was acctually a Callaway 8V golf kit that was modified on my car (moved the cooler from the top of the motor to beside the rad)
It had loads of other stuff though. It was factory leather seats and power windows. It had rear disc conversion and G60 11"'s up front with brembo x-drills all around. 
I ended up selling it to some guy in Toronto who doens't know anything about VW's etc.. He has the money so I let it go. Oh well whatever.


----------



## Bonanza Gti (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (VR6Jim)*

thanks vr6jim, I was wondering if it was going to be a tight fit, Im kinda doing the same setup on my 86 gti, I actually had the engine pic of your car and was basing my pipes off of yours, because your car was the only turbo 8vcis-e with pass side throttlebody that I could find on the internet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6Jim (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (Bonanza Gti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]thanks vr6jim, I was wondering if it was going to be a tight fit, Im kinda doing the same setup on my 86 gti, I actually had the engine pic of your car and was basing my pipes off of yours, because your car was the only turbo 8vcis-e with pass side throttlebody that I could find on the internet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​That's pretty funny.. My car was an 86 and was turboed in 90 so it has been around for a long time. The pipes were redone in 98 though to what you see there. All the pipes were 2.0" and were made on a exhaust machine. Their just regular 2.0" exhaust pipes bend to fit under the hood. Their not even aluminum. It was a cheap setup and worked pretty good. Just ask EvilGTIguy how good it was. Good enough to peel the tires in just about any gear. Really I miss my old car. Something about a fully done A2 that gets me off. The suspension system was what I really miss, it was soo firm, low and golf cart like.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (VR6Jim)*

looks to be a good manifold for the price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK2NRG (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (Evilgtiguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
And for the dude that gave me the







I'm sure that is what your "friends" do when you open your mouth.[HR][/HR]​AAAAAAHHHHH HAHAHAHHAHAHA HAHAHHAHAHA HAHHAHHAHA HAHAHHAHAHA AHAHAHAHH HAHAHAHAHA HAHAH
























































IM DYING! HAHHAHA!





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Daren


----------



## Dieder (May 30, 2000)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (hkk735)*

JIM! BONZEYE! SHUT UP! Take it elsewhere I hate it when I dont find good posts until they are locked!








Daren... you shut too... just cause!
quote:[HR][/HR]the only forseable problem w/ your manifold is the fact that the head flange appears to be 1 piece-because of thermal expansion it should really be 4 piece- al you need to do is make a straight cut between each port to accomodate the expansion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​This is very interesting and I do not doubt the validity of the heat expansion theory. I just bought a brospeed header (from which I may need to move up one of these manis) it has a single one peice flange which looks very much like Chucks. 
2 points:
Why would Bosal use a single flange? I'm thinking there has to be _some_ kind of benefit?
Then again the header is used and DOES have a few hairline cracks around the flange. 
What kind of flange do most companys use for their headers? I know pacesetter headers and individual and are also crap.
Would cutting some releifs into the single flange of my header help?


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (Dieder)*

I know that the supersprint headers have singel flanges if this helps at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## psi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (zornig)*

Actually the reason for the 4pc flange is because we had some warping problems during the construction.I've used the earlier type,and the work well.I'm always open to constructive criticizem,but keep it constructive.Thanks.


----------



## TheCancer (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (Youngdubber4)*

damn that thing looks bulletproof


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (vwdriver92)*

if you have warping during construction, try clamping on a heat sink, like a chunk of aluminum while your welding to draw away the heat.


----------



## psi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (speed51133)*

I've been using an old cyl head but still warped.Now I'm using 4pcs and tack it togher,then weld the head flange first.Then the rest of the manifold.


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (psi)*

Anyone test fit one of these in an A1 with a 60 trim T3? Just curious if they're any clearance issues with the firewall.







Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW_Adrian (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (sirhcorrado)*

hey PSI ( Chuck ) ...
how long b4 u start makin the 16V manifolds ???
BTW ...
i acquired a mitsu turbo ...








got no clue on the specs though ....
this is what it saiz on it ...
Mitsubishi TE04H ... 4448992 ( Looks like a 3" intake and 2.5" outlet on the compressor side )
now ...
can anyone tell me WTF that is ???
looks really close to a T3 but one of the bolts is a bit off ...
what the hell is that ???
anyway ...
do u guys know anything on this turbo ..
any info is apreciated at this point ..
Thanks


----------



## 2nutz (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (VW_Adrian)*

yeah please make some 16v manifolds i want one bad


----------



## psi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (2nutz)*

The first one I made had a T3 from nissan 300z in a MK1 GTI.


----------



## Gerapudo (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (VW_Adrian)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hey PSI ( Chuck ) ...
how long b4 u start makin the 16V manifolds ???
BTW ...
i acquired a mitsu turbo ...








got no clue on the specs though ....
this is what it saiz on it ...
Mitsubishi TE04H ... 4448992 ( Looks like a 3" intake and 2.5" outlet on the compressor side )
now ...
can anyone tell me WTF that is ???
looks really close to a T3 but one of the bolts is a bit off ...
what the hell is that ???
anyway ...
do u guys know anything on this turbo ..
any info is apreciated at this point ..
Thanks







[HR][/HR]​It's a Mitsu. turbo, it will not fin any kind of T3 style manifold, you will need aspecial bolt pattern flange to be welded on to the manifold


----------



## jester69 (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (Gerapudo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
It's a Mitsu. turbo, it will not fin any kind of T3 style manifold, you will need aspecial bolt pattern flange to be welded on to the manifold[HR][/HR]​This is almost true.... Mitsubishi made Turbos for Volvo for a while, and they have a t3 flange. However, they have a big volvo serial number plate and volvo cast into them, so they are easy to identify...
peas,
Steve


----------



## Prize fighter (Nov 3, 2000)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (jester69)*

Just to chime in..... 16V manifolds please!!!!


----------



## ncrovo (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (psi)*

That thing looks like it's off of an M60 tank! I like it! For anybody that wants an ATP mannifold, Buy one, For the rest of us "Chuck" how much is shipping to SLC, UT?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
P.S. For all the Canadians talking about the exchange rate, SORRY!!!


----------



## mob my audi (Mar 15, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (ncrovo)*

16v turbo manifold wanted *wanted very badly* here.


----------



## VW_Adrian (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (driveGTI)*

yeah .. 
same here ....


----------



## mob my audi (Mar 15, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (VW_Adrian)*

please please please! I am in huge need


----------



## VW_NUT (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (driveGTI)*

If anyone needs the flange that goes to the head, I am having some made for a 16v. Price should be around $40 shipped for a laser cut 1/2" flange. Email me at [email protected]


[Modified by VW_NUT, 11:04 AM 2-12-2002]


----------



## emohn (Jan 29, 2002)

Chuck/PSI,
What diameter piping is used in these manifolds?
You did say it was sched40 Steel, right?
-emohn


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (emohn)*

PSI 
I would be interested in one of these too, ( i have a few questions that i will e-mail you about) also if you start making them for the 16v I would be interested in taking one of those off your hands as well
Thanks, and keep up the good work!!


----------



## timmybgood (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*

i am interested in this also, but for the 8v. i've been wanting to turbo for a long time now it may happen, as with other people, i would like to hear reviews from people that have used it or possibly see some pics.


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (timmybgood)*

This sounds like a good Idea if he lives up to his word about buying them back if they crack. Most the shops here in Houston that make tubular manifolds spend half the time reparing the cracks. Keeping the tube wall thickness similar to the manifold flange will help keep thermal expansion differences down. I also second the thought of cutting the header side into 4 pieces. OEM 20v headers are like that. You don't need to cut it all the way, just provide enough room for some expansion.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (Bug_Power)*

get the facts straight, he never said he would buy them back, I did.
and sorry, that was a limited time offer, wich has expired!


----------



## VW_Adrian (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (speed51133)*

hey chuck .. 
how production going ???


----------



## timmybgood (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (VW_Adrian)*

i want turbo! i may be contacting you soon about a purchase


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (timmybgood)*

will u be selling these this summer too?


----------



## psi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (IwannaGTI)*

At the moment I'm having a hard time getting the SCH 40 Ts to make the inner sections.It will be a while until I get any large amount of these built.I'll let you guys know.


----------



## Bonanza Gti (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (psi)*

hey chuck are you gonna still help me with the manifold you sold me????? Just wondering if you have been getting my emails???


----------



## Rabbid Rabbit (May 1, 2000)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (Bonanza Gti)*

If Im not mistaken Mitsu TD04's, which were used on 89-92 Saab 900 Turbos have the same flange as T3's.


[Modified by Rabbid Rabbit, 7:41 PM 2-16-2002]


----------



## VW_Adrian (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (Rabbid Rabbit)*

its not a t3 ...








it had the folowing bolt patern ....
o------o
I [==] I
o--------o
its for sale though once i get that end play fixed








... and u get a pretty 1/2" flange with it as well which is tapped and has the screws as well



[Modified by VW_Adrian, 11:02 PM 2-16-2002]


----------



## psi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (Bonanza Gti)*

Lets get this thing finished.(bonanza GTI).You have my phone #,call me on sunday.


[Modified by psi, 7:44 AM 2-17-2002]


----------



## mooneys (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (psi)*

Ah found an update, PSI i guess this is why you haven't answered my email. Is the ATP the only other option for a manifold or can someone recomend another home made manifold to make my pickup a turbo caddy? I have a complete 2.3 turbo coupe doner engine and am ready to start building.


----------



## Gerapudo (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (ndustrl)*

he can make anything all he needs is the manifold flange thats the right sixe for the exhaust side of the head and the piping welds itself


----------



## Patrick (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (Gerapudo)*

What ever happened with these? I need to buy one ASAP.


----------



## psi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (Supercharged VR6)*

I got sick of people badgering me about when I'm making 16v ones.
I was having trouble getting parts to make them.
I got sick of people whining about exchange rates(can you just make them a little cheaper)crap.
Zorning VW makes some nice stuff,so don't piss him off!
As of right now,there will be no more manifolds.


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (psi)*

Well, we have our Chuck B. manifold on a G60 engine with a mildly ported head and T3-60 up and running. If the rings are seated by saturday, we'll even have some dyno graphs up


----------



## Slegato (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (jwatts)*

TD04 (also known as 8G) Mitsubishi turbos also where on the early dodge colt(mitsubishi mirage) turbos....max boost=12.1psi....BTW these are small turbos.


----------



## RavenGTi (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (VW_Adrian)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hey PSI ( Chuck ) ...
how long b4 u start makin the 16V manifolds ??? [HR][/HR]​quote:[HR][/HR]yeah please make some 16v manifolds i want one bad[HR][/HR]​many people asked for these before, so zornig made some. then for some reason nobody needed them anymore. shocking. i guess all those "soon to be's" i see in sigs arent really soon to be.


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (RavenGTi)*

Ahh yes all those who said they wanted these manifolds never came through not 1. I have two of them for sale if any of the talkers really want them. Or are they just talking. Ok im done letting off some steam. You have to understand my feelings towards this, I took money out of own pocket to make some headers for several people who said they wanted them. Yes im going to make a profit off of them but im not making them for free, im a nice guy but not that nice. Anyway they are still for sale.
Jim


----------



## VW_Adrian (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (zornig)*

well ..
im getting mine for almost for free ....
bet u cant beat that ....


----------



## psi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (VW_Adrian)*

Hey Adrian! You suck!


----------



## 2_Dang_Funky (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (VW_Adrian)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well ..
im getting mine for almost for free ....
bet u cant beat that ....[HR][/HR]​VW_Aidsdrain,
do you ever stop burning bridges?there's more to building a car than the parts,put it together and THEN talk about it,you'll be back here asking stupid questions soon enough.


----------



## VW_Adrian (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (2_Dang_Funky)*

soory mr uptight ..
i was just defending myslef why i didnt get one ..
jeez ...
some of these guys only reade the last few pages and dont even look at the other posts ...
by the way jack ass ... go back and look at my previous post stating them in needing one really bad ...
and as i explained earlier im getiing one very soon ...


----------



## 2_Dang_Funky (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (VW_Adrian)*


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (VW_Adrian)*

what a bastard


----------



## 2_Dang_Funky (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (2_Dang_Funky)*

has it been 90 minutes yet?


----------



## VW_Adrian (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (2_Dang_Funky)*

now im a bastard for stickin up for myself ...
word ..
some ppl just dont have the mental capacity to think then plese dont speak out of ur asses ...
and im sorry if u feel in anyway i was tryin to get something started but this knuckle head started it all ..
why am i "burning bridges" ???
i said i got one for almost for free ...
whats bad about that ???
i sent my stock manifold to ncrovo who will use it as a template to make more 16V manifolds ... but because i was the first one to offer to send him one and since he never made a 16V manifold he said that i will be the guinea pig for this experiment so i will get if for free ...
not this is when the word ALMOST comes into play ...
anybody got anything else to say ???


----------



## 2L Bunny (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (VW_Adrian)*

Back on topic.....
Chuck, what were you using for the head flange? Were you burning them out? or having someone make them for you? I'm going to start Tig'ing one up soon, and need to source parts.
later,


----------



## rocco2nr (Aug 24, 2000)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (VW_Adrian)*

ROFL....idiota


----------



## ncrovo (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (2L Bunny)*

I'm not sure what chuck is using but I'm plasma cutting them with a CNC cutter.
To everyone else i'm sorry about the lag on my end but I am very busy doing a bunch of stuff.
This weekend I'm trying to make a trip to make some more for everybody.
If your serious then you need to commit by e-mailing me so I know who gets them first.
By the way boost is very addicting!!!


----------



## psi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (ncrovo)*

I actually made a jig to cut them with my torch(extremely old school).It worked alright and was pretty fast.A little grinding and they were good to go.I would like to suggest a 4pc flange if you MIG or stick weld them.


----------



## idratherbedriving (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (psi)*

I've got one of Chuck's manifolds, I bought it from him over a year ago. My project never panned out, but I kept hanging onto this part in hopes of another project in the future. I may regret this in the future, but I'll be willing to sell it now for what I paid for it, unless you guys want to bid higher $150, plus shipping. I test fit it on a spare head, and it fits good. It has never been used, it looks exactly like the one in the pic at the beginning of this thread. 
But what I'd really rather have is a dual downpipe & manifold or a header, that will fit an 8V A2. So if you are local to the Tampa Bay area, I'd trade it.
[email protected]
my name is Grant.


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (idratherbedriving)*

well the car with the Chuck B. manifold here in the ATL is running quite well. We're going to dial in the boost, fuel and timing on Saturday. right now the T3-60 w/ .48 A/R turbine is hitting 14-16 psi by 3000 rpm. Air/water IC, stock cam, mild porting on the head, intake, and chuck B. turbo manifold by yours truly. The car has 315cc injectors... going 20+ psi by Saturday.


----------



## almostAvr6C (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (jwatts)*

okok, I tried to read this thread but I got confused. Who is selling the 8v turbo manifolds? I have cash right now and need one for my rado. Please e-mail me at
[email protected] so we can arrange payment


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (VW_Adrian)*

quote:[HR][/HR]now im a bastard for stickin up for myself ...
word ..
some ppl just dont have the mental capacity to think then plese dont speak out of ur asses ...
and im sorry if u feel in anyway i was tryin to get something started but this knuckle head started it all ..
why am i "burning bridges" ???
i said i got one for almost for free ...
whats bad about that ???
i sent my stock manifold to ncrovo who will use it as a template to make more 16V manifolds ... but because i was the first one to offer to send him one and since he never made a 16V manifold he said that i will be the guinea pig for this experiment so i will get if for free ...
not this is when the word ALMOST comes into play ...
anybody got anything else to say ???[HR][/HR]​back off track....
You are a bastard. Funny how you have a short memmory. How about when Hardcore VW was going to make some manifold, then had back surgery and experienced family hardships, and your all bitching and moaning that his delay in making a manifold that he had never even promised you or you had paid for, rather a manifold that you were simply counting on for your own reasons.
Although your holding back what you really want to say, I can still see your crappy attitude. 
sorry chuck for messing up your thread like this. I hope you make a few bucks off these manifolds, but this dude just gets to me.


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (speed51133)*

I second that.


----------



## G-60_Turbo (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (psi)*

Chuck, you should see how nice that manifold fits. It looks much better with the t3/super 60 bolted up to the motor than it did on my hood.







I'll take some pics Sunday and try and post them.


----------



## psi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (jwatts)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well the car with the Chuck B. manifold here in the ATL is running quite well. We're going to dial in the boost, fuel and timing on Saturday. right now the T3-60 w/ .48 A/R turbine is hitting 14-16 psi by 3000 rpm. Air/water IC, stock cam, mild porting on the head, intake, and chuck B. turbo manifold by yours truly. The car has 315cc injectors... going 20+ psi by Saturday.
[HR][/HR]​Good to hear.
I also need two chips(one for our drag rocco,and one for G60 turbo)He has green tops and I have red tops.
We are going to see how fast we can go in an extremely lightened 77rocco with a stock G60 turbo motor.
As for making more manifolds.Not right now.Maybe after I fininsh the drag rocco.


----------



## G-60_Turbo (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (G-60_Turbo)*

Here's some pics of the Chuck B manifold bolted up.
 http://photos.yahoo.com/jasonrj217


----------



## citat3962 (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (G-60_Turbo)*

Not to be bothersome or to even be pushy. I'm not ready to go turbo.....I would like to try my hand at turbo in an 8v at some point. Let me know if you start building manifolds again or just want to talk with some one with questions







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scirocco G60T (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (citat3962)*

hey PSI ..
r u still makin those manifolds ???
i need one for brothers Rabbit ...
how much and when can u get one done by ..
BTW ..
he has sourced a k26 and a audi 5KQT WG ..
LMK ASAP 
thanks


----------



## BoostedBunny (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (Scirocco G60T)*

yeah i wanna turbo my car FOR REAL so let us know.


----------



## MByler1 (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (idratherbedriving)*

idratherbedriving has email
mark


----------



## Scirocco G60T (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (MByler1)*

any news ???


----------



## G-60_Turbo (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (Scirocco G60T)*

Yah, Chuck is going to be making some probably late summer. Has a new machinist making the flanges http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !
He wants to get this done first to whop some rice arse







!


----------



## Bonanza Gti (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (G-60_Turbo)*

gotta love no power brakes!!!!!! hey g60 turbo is your car up and running yet, chuck was telling me about it when he helped me with the digi 1 wiring on my gti


----------



## G-60_Turbo (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (Bonanza Gti)*

Nope, mine's not quite done yet. Chuck and I ground off and capped the G-60 tb this past weekend. She started on the first turn! But the turbo was not spinning until 1800 rpm with NO leaks! the wastegate was actually wide open because I had to turn the compressor housing a little to clear the intake. Now I need a wastegate with an adjustable shaft length.
We chatted w/ your Focus Bro on Saturday night


----------



## Bonanza Gti (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (G-60_Turbo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Nope, mine's not quite done yet. Chuck and I ground off and capped the G-60 tb this past weekend. She started on the first turn! But the turbo was not spinning until 1800 rpm with NO leaks! the wastegate was actually wide open because I had to turn the compressor housing a little to clear the intake. Now I need a wastegate with an adjustable shaft length.
We chatted w/ your Focus Bro on Saturday night







[HR][/HR]​yeah I had to rotate my compressor housing to clear the g60 intake and honky rigged my wastegate rod, so wanna come to rock falls aug 3rd? Dont wanna be the only vw there again


----------



## G-60_Turbo (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: 8v turbo manifolds! (Bonanza Gti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
yeah I had to rotate my compressor housing to clear the g60 intake and honky rigged my wastegate rod, so wanna come to rock falls aug 3rd? Dont wanna be the only vw there again








[HR][/HR]​I don't know at this point, but I do want to see what it will do. Chuck(psi) will have his stage 5 'rocco going by then. He wants to show the big money turbo vtec boys what an 8 valve 1.8 turbo'd 1250# VW can do.


----------

